# W2k Wlan USB Treiber problem



## macropode (14. März 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

Ein Älterer Herr mit seinem alten Rechner (windows 2000) hat ein grösseres Problem un mich um Hilfe gebeten.

Nach dem Ausbau seines alten PCI Modems funktioniert sein Wlan USB Stick nicht mehr.

Beim Installieren des Treibers kommt folgende Fehlermeldung.



```
Die INF-Datei oder der Geräteinformationssatz bzw. das Geräteinformationselement stimmt nicht mit der angegebenen Installationsklasse überein
```

Könnt Ihr mir einen Tipp geben wo genau der Fehler liegt.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Maniac (16. März 2011)

Die Geräte auch aus dem Gerätemanager deinstalliert? Netzwerkverbindungen gelöscht und neu angelegt?


----------

